# Back In The Game!!!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I started gigging out of a 12 ft. v-aluminum back in the fall of 09. I was fortunate enough to gig a large flounder my first year out. It was 26 and 1/4 inches long and weighed right at 10 and 3/4 lbs. The most I have gigged in a night was 6. Anyway, I sold my 12 ft. v due to leaks in the boat and lack of room. I got rid of her around march of 2012. I began looking around for another boat this past fall and boy did I find one!!! Its a 16 ft. v-aluminum lund with an 89 25 horse Johnson with a galvanized trailer. I got it for a great price too or I would not have been able to afford it. It has a nice platform to stand on, as the v is covered by carpeted wood. The best thing I like about this boat is it doesn't leak. It is such a relief to go out in a boat and not have to worry about bailing water out every 45 minutes. This is by far the best boat I have owned. My first boat, a 14 ft v-aluminum was ok, but nothing like this 16 footer. I'm looking forward to a fantastic year of gigging and I know I am truly blessed to have come across a great boat that I could afford!!! I will post pics of her as soon as I get some AA batteries for my camera. Have a good one fellas!!!

Deadeye
16 ft v-aluminum lund, 25 Johnson


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Good to hear you will be back out! Have fun and get enough for all of us!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

pics of boat and truck to pull it with!!

0000006.jpg2.jpg05.jpg01.jpg


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Just on a whim.....have you thought about installing a bilge pump in this one?


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Nah, X-shark, the 12 footer leaked, but not this one so far. This 16 footer has thicker aluminum and will handle the beating of going across choctawhatchee bay better. The rivots may loosen up over time and I'll get a bilage pump.

Deadeye
16 ft v-alum. Lund, 25 Johnson


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

*25.00 worth your life*

Get yourself a bilge pump. I learned the hardway, would always just pull plug plane the boat off and run what little water out of hull. What could possiblely go wrong, did this for years. Well one night the moon and stars all aligned. Got swamped by loaded down mullet boat at pickens, 10 to 12 inches of water in boat. boat wouldn't plane off with all water and ruff seas. Had to cross bay to northside for calm water could only make 3-4 miles per hour crossing 2 miles of open water. talk about pucker factor you just don't know. I've got 2 bilge pumps now. Question is 25.00 worth your life.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*what*



luredinn said:


> Get yourself a bilge pump. I learned the hardway, would always just pull plug plane the boat off and run what little water out of hull. What could possiblely go wrong, did this for years. Well one night the moon and stars all aligned. Got swamped by loaded down mullet boat at pickens, 10 to 12 inches of water in boat. boat wouldn't plane off with all water and ruff seas. Had to cross bay to northside for calm water could only make 3-4 miles per hour crossing 2 miles of open water. talk about pucker factor you just don't know. I've got 2 bilge pumps now. Question is 25.00 worth your life.


 
What he said x10.:001_huh:


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Agreed. I even carry an additional portable bilge pump and hose. (in an all weld boat)


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

luredinn said:


> Get yourself a bilge pump. I learned the hardway, would always just pull plug plane the boat off and run what little water out of hull. What could possiblely go wrong, did this for years. Well one night the moon and stars all aligned. Got swamped by loaded down mullet boat at pickens, 10 to 12 inches of water in boat. boat wouldn't plane off with all water and ruff seas. Had to cross bay to northside for calm water could only make 3-4 miles per hour crossing 2 miles of open water. talk about pucker factor you just don't know. I've got 2 bilge pumps now. Question is 25.00 worth your life.


That is where I was trying to steer him. A hellacious rain storm pops up and you will be glad you had it.

On the subject of a extra unit to hook up. Yep sounds good on paper. but in reality you want it hooked up and fuctioning with a flip of a switch. Stuff can happen real quick and you don't have time to be hooking stuff up.

Let me give a senerio here.

A big rouge wave comes over the side and fills the boat. You move to the back to hook the pump to the battery. Now your weight is in the back and the water rolls to the back. Now there is enough water to over take the top of the battery.

Oh and playing with alligator clips with wet hands and feet will give you a poke of electricity.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> That is where I was trying to steer him. A hellacious rain storm pops up and you will be glad you had it.
> 
> On the subject of a extra unit to hook up. Yep sounds good on paper. but in reality you want it hooked up and fuctioning with a flip of a switch. Stuff can happen real quick and you don't have time to be hooking stuff up.
> 
> ...


True story. 

I wouldn't be caught dead in a boat in the bay or gulf without a bilge pump. I've had some close calls and that saved the boat.

BTW Congrats on the new boat. Hope you get to stick some flatties soon.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the replies fellas. Well you all have made some very good points and I would have to agree with all of them. I will get one and use it when I am carrying a battery for floundering, running my bow/stern light at night, etc. I don't have a trolling motor currently so I wouldn't need to bring my battery during day fishing trips just to run a bilge pump. I would go with a manual pump during the day I guess. Thanks again fellas and I don't know why I take chances out there. I feel it will never happen to me and I hope I'm right, but It's better to be safe than sorry!!!

Deadeye

16ft. v-alum, 25 Johnson


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I can help you out with light brackets or a rail ect, working on some stainless all thread gig heads right now also.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Be careful standing on the front of that wave cutter. Might want to get Joe Zincs to build you a rail or something to lean up against.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Joe zlnsk*


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Death From Above said:


> Be careful standing on the front of that wave cutter. Might want to get Joe Zincs to build you a rail or something to lean up against.


Hey DFA, yeah, a rail would be nice. Its something I may look into in the future. If I do I'll look you up Joe and thanks for letting my know. 

Deadeye


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

No problem. I make them well, and very affordable


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Those light brackets look awesome.


----------

